
Today, I launched my new personal site! Do you have any feedback? - jakeprins
Today, I&#x27;m Launching my new personal website! I&#x27;m moving most of my articles to this place. If you have any feedback, please let me know. Also, please sign up for my new newsletter if you&#x27;re interested in staying updated about my projects or blogs. I don&#x27;t write a lot, but when I do I write about coding, side-projects, or indie hacking.
======
jakeprins
Wow did I really forget to put the link in there? Oh boy.

You can find it here: [https://jakeprins.com/](https://jakeprins.com/)

------
learningmore
Hi Jake! Congrats on the launch. I went to sign up for your newsletter, but it
required more PII than I was willing to share. Is there a reason you need my
birthday and last name?

~~~
jakeprins
Thank you! I really only wanted to ask for the email (no other information). I
guess I had some weird settings in Mailchimp. It should be fixed right now. I
really hope you will try again whenever you can.

------
learningmore
Hi Jake, congrats on the launch.

I went to sign up for your newsletter, but the firm required too much PII- for
example, last name, birthday.

~~~
jakeprins
That's really weird. Only email should be enough. I have changed some settings
in Mailchimp, tried it and it now seems to work with just providing the email.

Sorry for that. I hope you will try again and still join :)

------
dazhbog
I am assuming is this one

[https://jakeprins.com/](https://jakeprins.com/)

~~~
jakeprins
Thank you! Can't believe I forgot to mention the link

------
Michael_Sieb
Congrats on the launch! Nice design :) Maybe you can add a explainer video of
your website?

------
byoung2
Do you have a link?

~~~
jakeprins
Sorry for this! If you haven't checked it out already, you can find it here:
[https://jakeprins.com/](https://jakeprins.com/)

